# A clamptite tool



## jwmelvin (Nov 12, 2021)

As a way of playing around in the shop, I made a couple Clamptite-style tools. The body OD is only 3/8" as I had some stainless tube in that size, so then I made the body and screw stainless, with a brass handle.

It was a learning experience for sure.

The tube is 304, which is awful to work with. I was making a 1/8" slot, using a HSS end mill; I broke one end of that after letting the material work harden, dulling the cutter, and pressing on.

For the tip, I made an insert and secured it with Loctite retaining compound; when turning the taper, it lost its grip (maybe got hot?); so I hastily welded it, in a less-than-professional manner; then when turning the taper, I forgot to tighten the screw securing my taper-attachment angle. The second one was much better.

The screw is 1/4-20, and drilling for a 1/8" pin didn't leave much support, so I made a small smooth-OD nut and secured it to the end of the screw before cross drilling for the pin. That was much better.

Making the handle in brass was great. It was my first time with a radius turner and was fun. The handle is out of proportion with the rest of the tool though.

I forgot to take many setup photos, only one of drilling the end of the plunger.




The tip insert before assembled with the body tube:



Here are the finished pieces and assembled tool:






-jason


----------



## brino (Nov 12, 2021)

Great close-up pictures, everything in focus, it's like being there....... except they turned out better than what I could make!!!

Thanks for sharing your build.

-brino


----------



## rwm (Nov 12, 2021)

Too funny. I just made one of these! First order of business was to make new low profile clamps for my dust collection system.


----------



## jwmelvin (Nov 12, 2021)

rwm said:


> Too funny. I just made one of these!



Post a picture and some details?


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 13, 2021)

Duh…how do you use these?

Edit:  Never mind, I looked it up.   How clever!


----------



## Just for fun (Nov 13, 2021)

Very Nice Jason,  Thanks for sharing!  I drew one in Fusion 360........ Took me about 6 hours to draw it.  LOL

One of these days my mill and lathe will get here and then there will be a whole new learning experience for me.

Thanks again for sharing, those are pretty cool.

Tim


----------



## rwm (Nov 13, 2021)

Here is mine:



I made mine out of one piece of 303 SS which means I had to drill a hole 4" deep. I highly recommend 2 piece construction using tubing like jwmelvin did. I also used interference fit pins. Roll pins would be much easier and would work fine. I bought 19 gauge stainless wire to use with this.

@Just for fun, I think you might have your pin a little too close to the nose? I am not sure about this distance and how it would affect function. You might research before drilling this.


----------



## jwmelvin (Nov 13, 2021)

rwm said:


> Here is mine:



That looks great, thanks for posting. Drilling so deep in 304 is daunting; 303 would be more palatable. How was the slotting for you? After my first attempt, I drilled holes the whole way along and then cleaned up with an end mill.


----------



## rwm (Nov 13, 2021)

Slotting was fine but I had to make shallow passes on my mill. I had about .065 wall thickness. I screwed up the pin which was not dead center in the slot and forced me to widen the slot a little. Not a functional problem. I also ended up deburring the slot edge with a 60 deg end mill. So the slotting took longer that I expected and was hard to index in the vise. A rose index would have been helpful. Maybe time to make one!


----------



## Just for fun (Nov 13, 2021)

rwm said:


> Here is mine:
> View attachment 385269
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing after looking at the screen shoot last night.  And now looking at yours again,  I see what you mean.   How did you drill a 4" hole?  Just a regular drill bit? 

I think I'm a long ways from making one though, as far as I know my equepment hasn't left Taiwan yet.


----------



## jwmelvin (Nov 13, 2021)

rwm said:


> So the slotting took longer that I expected and was hard to index in the vise.



For me, using a collet block was great. I just held one end in the collet and supported the other in the V of a machinist jack, with a toe clamp over the tube. Maybe I should have used a carbide end mill rather than HSS.


----------



## rwm (Nov 13, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> I was thinking the same thing after looking at the screen shoot last night.  And now looking at yours again,  I see what you mean.   How did you drill a 4" hole?  Just a regular drill bit?
> 
> I think I'm a long ways from making one though, as far as I know my equepment hasn't left Taiwan yet.


I used a regular drill and pecked a lot. It can be done but starting with tubing is the way to go. I like the rose index idea because the part is held securely in the vise to prevent flex while milling the slot.


----------

